# Instalación en Thinkpad con EFI (hartito me tiene...)

## Titogsg

Hola a tod@s. Pues eso, que no hay manera. No soy precisamente novato en Linux, llevo más de 20 años usándolo tanto a nivel personal como profesional (trabajo); Debian, RedHat y CentOS en el trabajo y Arch en casa, y nunca había tenido problemas con una instalación.

Concretando; acabo de comprar un Thinkpad T440p, al cual le he montado un i7-4700MQ, 16GB de Ram, un SSD de 64GB para la instalación del sistema y otro de 248GB para la partición /home.

La instalación (de Gentoo), la hago desde un systemrescuecd y no tengo ningún problema, incluso grub instala sin errorres. Peeero, al reiniciar, nada, no encuentra nada. 

El arranque está configurado exclusivamente en EFI, sin Legacy, con una partición /boot de 512MB y vfat "efi system". Se instala todo correctamente, pero a la hora de reiniciar, no lo encuentra.

He repasado una y mil veces el fstab y el make.conf y en principio, está todo correcto, tal cual se indica en el handbook, pero no hay manera.

Alguno tenéis un Thinkpad (440p, 440, 450 o similar) y os ha ido bien? Me echáis una mano? 

Me haría falta ver el make.conf, el fstab y el grub.cfg de alguno que lo tenga funcionando en una máquina parecida o igual que la mía, a ver si encuentro donde me estoy equivocando.

Gracias!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Titogsg wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> incluso grub instala sin errorres.
> 
> ...

 

Echa una mirada a esto:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Bootloader/es#Instalaci.C3.B3n *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Importante
> 
> Asegúrese de que la partición EFI de sistema está montada antes de lanzar grub-install. Es posible que grub-install instale el fichero GRUB para EFI (grubx64.efi) en el directorio incorrecto sin ofrecer ningún tipo de indicación de que se ha utilizado el directorio incorrecto.

 

----------

## Titogsg

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Titogsg wrote:*   ...
> 
> incluso grub instala sin errorres.
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

Gracias @quilosaq, pero ya lo había hecho. Antes de postear, procuro investigar por todos lados. Y no, no hay manera...

El caso es que no me apecete volver a Arch. Seguiré probando cosas, a ver...

----------

## quilosaq

El comando 

```
efibootmgr -v
```

 ¿Te devuelve alguna entrada para arrancar?

----------

## Titogsg

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> El comando 
> 
> ```
> efibootmgr -v
> ```
> ...

 

Ni mú. Voy a probar a formatear en MBR, modificar la secuencia de arranque de la bios y a ver si me deja en mbr.

----------

## neyuru

Creo que ya es un poco tarde pero, 

1) cuando creaste las particiones, ¿te aseguraste de usar GPT?

2) usaste este comando para formatear el /boot: mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdXY?

3) tienes esta linea en tu make.conf: GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"? (antes de configurar GRUB)

4) bajaste grub:2?

5) usaste este comando para configurar grub: 

          grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot?

          grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg?

----------

## Titogsg

 *neyuru wrote:*   

> Creo que ya es un poco tarde pero, 
> 
> 1) cuando creaste las particiones, ¿te aseguraste de usar GPT?
> 
> 2) usaste este comando para formatear el /boot: mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdXY?
> ...

 

Si, ya lo he instalado, simplemente cambié la el directorio /boot por /boot/efi y arrancó. 

Pero Gentoo no es para mi, me he vuelto a arch. No me merece la pena el tiempo exagerado que tarda en compilar cualquier cosa. Lo instalé, con i3-gaps y 4 aplicaciones básicas, pero a la hora de compilar. p.ej. un firefox, dos horas!!! 16GB de ram, un i7 quad core y tarda 2 horas!!! no merece la pena, al menos para mi. 

Yo necesito trabajar, no pasarme medio día esperando a que termine de compilar. Y eso cuando soy capaz de entenderme con los use, los mask y los paquetes bloqueados. 

No tengo nada en contra de Gentoo, al contrario, me parece muy estable; pero definitivamente, no es para mi. He de pasarme una hora rebuscando el porqué no instala tal o cual paquete, porqué se pelean las dependencias, que use debo y no debo establecer y donde? lo hago de manera global en el make.conf? en que archivo .... com dirían los americanos, it's a pain in ass.

Portage, me parece fantástico, pero excesivamente complicado y tedioso, 2 horas compilando un firefox! no es rentable en términos de tiempo, al menos para mi. 

Un lástima, por que ya me estoy cansando de systemd y su manera de gestionar los servicios, pero... tengo instalado y configurado un Arch en el tiempo que Gentoo tarda en compilar un navegador.

----------

## neyuru

Hola Tito:

Me da gusto que si pudiste instalarlo. Y también entiendo tu postura a querer a regresar a Arch. Precisamente hice una actualización del sistema  y lo dejé actualizando antes de acostarme, ¡se que tanto se puede tardar! Fueron 18 paquetes en total y uno de ellos era precisamente Firefox. En mi sistema, tarda aún más para compilar porque le coloqué las USE lto y pgo, porque soy un bicho raro que le encanta la optimización al máximo. Mi sistema es una laptop del 2013, no está tan lenta pero si tarda como 4 horas para compilar sólo Firefox.

Pero esto no es necesario. Algunos paquetes en Gentoo (como Firefox) vienen en forma binaria, por lo que si no te interesa compilar todos y cada uno de ellos (sobre todo, los más pesados como Firefox) al menos tienes esa opción. 

No es por alardear pero, mi distribución de inicio fue precisamente Gentoo... y concuerdo contigo que puede ser un poco confuso tratar de entender todo (sigo aprendiendo todavía) y también hallo portage una excelente herramienta de admisnistración del sistema. Con ella no tienes que preocuparte por dependencias y tienes la flexibilidad, por ejemplo, de elegir paquetes que no están en el repositorio como default sino que puedes bajar la versión o incluso probar versiones aún en "testing". 

En mi caso, me encanta Gentoo porque me gusta extraerle la última gota de rendimiento al sistema y porque tengo la opción de elegir lo que quiero instalar. A grandes rasgos mi sistema está construido con: Xfce con systemd y X11. De hardware tiene un intel i74900MQ, con gráficos integrados, 2 discos duros (uno SSD y otro HDD) y 8 GB de RAM. Tengo Wifi, Bluetooth, Webcam, mousepad, todos los puertos USB funcionan... soy feliz  cómo me está quedando mi sistema (aunque no creas, si he batallado): desde que la arranco hasta que empiezo a teclear en Firefox son como 11 segundos   :Surprised:  .

Pero al final del día, lo que importa es que te sientas cómodo con la herramienta que te va a ayudar a tu productividad y cada persona tiene diferentes requisitos. De ves en cuando me voy a la página de Arch a ver documentación porque tienen una excelente página para eso.

----------

## chrootman

Hola, disculpa por subir esto, pero solamente quería decir que en mi caso me resultó más fastidiosa la instalación de archlinux que la de funtoo por ejemplo, gentoo fue más lento y complicado, pero con archlinux hay cosas que no estuvieron a mi alcancé no por lo complicado sino porque definitivamente no funcionan desde el comienzo, de hecho instalé archlinux desde funtoo mediante chroot y todavía no lo he podido hacer en una máquina virtual a diferencia de gentoo que si he podido virtualizado y no. No pude instalar gentoo desde chroot desde archlinux porque no funciona igual o si lo hice fue más complicado porque los programas hay que lanzarlos de /sbin/(uno de muchos detalles), si he podido hacerlo sin ningún problema desde funtoo, funtoo ha sido de gran ayuda. Incluso compilo programas desde gentoo y funtoo al mismo tiempo gracias a chroot lo que es muy productivo aunque tengo una leve sensación de que eso no hay que hacerlo muy seguido.

https://ostechnix.com/adjust-size-root-partition-live-arch-linux/

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/45070

```
(55/55) checking available disk space              [######################] 100%

error: Partition / too full: 29552 blocks needed, 25781 blocks free

error: not enough free disk space

error: failed to commit transaction (not enough free disk space)

Errors occurred, no packages were upgraded.
```

La solución fue agregar cow_spacesize=1G como parametro en el arranque. Otra crítica que le tengo ha archlinux es que sus howtos difieren mucho porque se actualiza muy rápido y algunas cosas no son aplicables porque están desactualizadas, así que es un buen consejo respaldar constantemente. Lo mejor que tiene es AUR para mi gusto.

Y la solución a los tiempos de compilación desproporcionados es ccache.

----------

## chrootman

 *chrootman wrote:*   

> No pude instalar gentoo desde chroot desde archlinux porque no funciona igual o si lo hice fue más complicado porque los programas hay que lanzarlos de /sbin/(uno de muchos detalles),

 

Sí funciona igual, el detalle es que en arch linux hay que omitir el /bin/bash es solamente

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo 

source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Un alivio porque tenía 2 gentoo y dependía mucho de rsync para no estar ocupando un pendrive de rescate y ahora ese disco lo voy a ocupar para otra distro bedrock o calculate creo y para no echar de menos las apps de arch linux. Saludos!

----------

